# CA20e Runs rough only when hot???? HELP PLEASE



## schectergt916 (Jul 4, 2007)

I got an 88' 200sx thats my daily driver. i recently sept 600 bucks to get it smogged (after parts and labor) and the only change was, i noticed that they changed a valve above the egr valve. Ever since then ive been having trouble with it.

It idles fine when i start it in the morning but after its warmed up it just starts bucking and jerking and wont go over 4000 rpm. It progressively gets worse untill it dies and leaves me stranded. It wont start back up untill i wait 30 minutes to let it cool down.I pulled the codes and got a 23 (idle switch?) and a 45 (injector leak).

i found that when it starts doing this that the exhaust side spark goes way. i tested this when i got the engine warmed up and pulled one two of the wires(one at a time) and grounded a spark plug. Spark went from good and consistent to dead as soon as it started doing its thing.

Plus i found that the ecu was really warm, i could almost cook a steak on it.Does anyone have any experience like this? Or does anyone know how to figure out how to find the leaking injector?

I reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery for a while and without even starting it up i got a code 23 and code 45 again. makes no sen
p.s
ive changed wires, plugs, checked the timing, fuel pressure is at 45 psi, vacuum is at 20inHG, and replaced the cat.


----------

